# Brakes..... WHAT BRAKES????



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi Guys,
I have a problem with my brakes.... In fact I don't seem to have any. 
I changed the pads with EBC red stuff. After that, I get some kind of noise when braking for a period longer than 5-8 secs and I also get fading. The car has done 12K mile and the front rotors look grooved. They are not smooth when I pass my finger over them (if that makes sense).
The rear look normal but they still have the OEM pads. 
Anyone knows what's wrong with them?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Brakes..... WHAT BRAKES???? (Black_cabbie)*

I don't know how aggressively you drive, but some drivers have reported very quick brake wear on the Q7 due to its weight. My car has about 17K and I think the front pads are nearly gone. Some have lasted less. Your rotors could be worn out. I would measure the rotors.


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Brakes..... WHAT BRAKES???? (chickdr)*

I do drive VERY aggresive. However, the front rotors look ok when I measure them. 
I think the pads I got are not up to the task or they are not genuine EBC.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Brakes..... WHAT BRAKES???? (Black_cabbie)*

Any update?
Im pretty disgusted with the life of these brakes. Swore I would never buy another GM product again after having multiple vehicles in the 90's require brake jobs at 20k.... Installed ceramic pads on my Pathfinder at 68k miles (total cost $45), and I swear the originals could have gone another 5-10k. Original Rotors are fine, back breaks fine. Audi Service prices I have read about are insane for brake jobs as well. I love this vehicle but I sure hope brake jobs are as easy as Nissan as I will be doing them myself.


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Brakes..... WHAT BRAKES???? (GRNMACHINE)*

Well, it seems that the EBC redstuff pads that I bought on ebay, are not up to the task. Either they are not genuine EBC pads or I got a defective batch.
I just fitted brembo pads and I got my brakes back!


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats good to hear! Have Brembo rotors on a lifted SUV and noticed an improvent (running 33" tires). Will check out the Brembo pads. Been using Satisfied Ceramic pads for about a year.


----------

